# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kerkoj një ngjyrë të vecantë, UltraVjollcë.

## b.zuberi

Do isha mirenjohes nese dikush me tregon se ku mund te gjeje ngjyren ultravjollce.
Faleminderit.

----------


## benseven11

ngjyra ultravjollce

----------


## xfiles

nuk ekziston si ngjyre, 
jane vale dritore me frekuence te larte mbi spektrin e dukshem te drites, pra mbi-vjollce(ultra-violet).
Nuk shihet nga syri i njeriut, xhami e pengon kalimin e ketij lloj rrezatimi, pra dhe karakteristikat jane te ndryshme nga ajo e drites se dukshme.

Ashtu si Infra-red(nen te kuqen) eshte rrezatim me gjatesi frekuence me te ulet se ngjyra e kuqe e per rrjedhoje nen spektrin e drites se dukshme. Dhe syri i njeriut nuk e shikon dot as kete lloj "ngjyre", sepse Infra-red dhe Ultra-Violet nuk jane ngjyra.

----------

